

Real-Life Sexism Follows Women into Virtual Worlds - Errorcod3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/real-life-sexism-follows-women-into-virtual-worlds

======
lucozade
> The research also has wider repercussions on non-gaming online situations

Arrrgh. Why do this? This type of thing seems to be very common in
articles/papers like this i.e. present a perfectly sensible summary of some
experimental evidence. Then make some wild speculation as to its impact or
cause. Then...nothing. No suggestion as to how one would follow this up, why
it's related to the experiment other than superficially. Nothing.

You often seem to get this with behavioral studies where the study itself is
interesting and sensible and then some stab in the dark as to what the
evolutionary cause is. The End.

Winds me up especially as the meat of the article is quite interesting and
informative.

